
Show HN: Masonry – JavaScript grid layout library - miklo
https://github.com/desandro/masonry
======
LoSboccacc
can't way to move into something more data oriented than css as cascading is
powerful but confusing. this shows promise, still doesn't play very nice with
outer transitions, i.e.
[http://cdn.makeagif.com/media/4-21-2016/oXAN7e.gif](http://cdn.makeagif.com/media/4-21-2016/oXAN7e.gif)

